

Learning to write how Hunter S. Thompson did - jeffgoldenson
http://www.buildingways.com/blog/2011/11/17/learning-to-write-by-feeling-it/

======
sixtofour
Writing like Hunter S. Thompson is not something you learn, it's something you
let out.

Most people can learn to sing well enough so they don't annoy the
congregation, but most people will never develop a voice as distinctive and
recognizable as Joe Cocker, much less develop that exact voice.

Most people can learn to write well enough to communicate clearly, maybe even
enjoyably, but most people will never develop a writing style as recognizable
and ground breaking as Hunter S. Thompson, and any attempt to mimic Thompson
(beyond college creative writing classes) would be annoying and embarrassing.

EDIT: I do _not_ mean to say that the post author's writing is annoying. My
comments are only related to the idea of learning to write like HST. Some day
I hope to learn to write well enough to communicate clearly.

